# Thanks Daniela



## GRANNY (Jun 18, 2002)

FOLLOW MY LEADER>Yet another good drive, enjoyed by us all.
Thanks alot for sorting out routes, and a bit of sunshine.
Thanks Danni & Ron.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

The hardest bit was to run down the roads before hand and dry them off with an old hair dryer and then blow the clouds away with said hair dryer Â  
Glad you enjoyed it!


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Hardest bit was keeping up with the leader !

"Follow my leader"........follow my ar** ! ;D

Another superb event Dani ! Shame you dont live darn sarf, we need some events down here please !

Well done indeed !


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

Many thanks dani, great drive over cat and fiddle   great to see you all again,ian sorry we lost you on the way back but the local girl took me a diferent way


----------



## r14n (Jan 10, 2003)

Big thanks Dani,

Excellent route ( inc AIR TIME ) forgot my air-miles card, after my first meet, hope to become a frequent flyer. 

Thanks once again, and see you soon.

David, I thought you were nipping round the traffic on the roundabout, but guess not. We would of followed you up the A50 but needed to be back PDQ for the In-Laws. So had to go M6 all the way.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

I shall see what can be arranged darn sarf


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

Dani you should have E-Mail ,pic


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Thanks David, that's great [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## AL_B (Jun 19, 2002)

Sorry I couldn't attend this one. Carol/Rob - did you miss me? 

Spoke to Simon Sidebottom on the phone last night, the former S3 owner now temporarily driving a mazda mx-3 1.8. :-[ He said its the fastest he's ever seen you drive Daniela! What has got into you! As we all know, and confirmed by your sons many times, you are normally a sedate and gentle driver - but not on Sunday!! ;D He said it was totally impossible to keep up. ;D

Anyway, I couldn't attend due to financial contraints - namely, going up to Scotland the weekend before last (audi-sport.net meeting) cost me over 130 quid in petrol alone!!  It was worth it though, 250 miles of full-on driving with some seriously fast Audi's... chipped S4 (320ish bhp), RS6 (500bhp), S2 Coupe (RS2 engine mods 330bhp), S3 (280bhp). You missed a good one Daniela. Still, I bet you were happy posing down in London eh?! 

AL


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

TTotal you should have E-mail


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

I was driving very sedately, like always :


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Thank you Sir David , thats very kind


----------



## AL_B (Jun 19, 2002)

Is that all you have to say Daniela. I think John has had a bad influence on you.

Simon mentioned speeds in excess of 70(kph)!!!  Even, dare I say it, speeds in excess of, ahemm, 100(kph)!!!. Surely not!!

I thought your TT was the only one MTM chipped down in horse power!! ;D Sorry, Daniela, you have permission to punch me when you see me. ;D

AL


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

AL.... no way mate, we had a top cop amongst the fleet.....

Strictly 30 (mph) all the way : 'onest guv.

( It was coming back home on the M1 I was doing *56(mph)


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Al,

I promise I was just crawling along  but don't really know what the other drivers did: I lost sight of them at times :-X ;D


----------

